

Git Cheatsheet (Visualization) - adulau
http://www.ndpsoftware.com/git-cheatsheet.html

======
willvarfar
<http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/09/git-cheat-sheet.html> is the classic

~~~
shin_lao
I prefer this one as well because you can print it.

------
stretchwithme
Just knowing this exists helps a lot. Haven't had time to go to git school.

Its great to visual everything but having a gui that enabled you to access all
the commands would be even more powerful for non-brainiacs like myself.

I use Subversion a lot on the Mac and have done many subtle things with the
available commands but there's often a learning curve to make sure I don't
shoot myself in the foot.

Back on Windows there was TortoiseSVN that was a breeze to set up and use. And
I know there are similar things for the Mac but haven't find one that was a
nobrainer like TortoiseSVN. Its merge editor was pretty good too if memory
serves.

------
cpeterso
My favorite Git "cheatsheet" is easygit (eg), a Perl "porcelain" wrapper for
git. It's training wheels wrapper for git. You use real git commands, so you
don't need to unlearn anything when graduating to git. easygit has safer
defaults and extra sanity checks (like forgetting to stage modified files).
The help messages are more verbose and use more consistent terminology than
git's man pages. For example, easygit always uses the term "staged" instead of
"index/staged/add/hard/soft/mixed/cached/HEAD/etc."

<http://people.gnome.org/~newren/eg/>

------
mythz
This is a seriously awesome reference to have around! You should definitely
consider wrapping it up in a chrome webstore app or something!

------
bostonvaulter2
Nice visualization. The other day I was looking for a all-in-one visualization
like this. It would be for beginners so it wouldn't include all of the more
advanced commands/flags like "add --interactive". I couldn't find a decent one
so I created my own.

<http://i.imgur.com/EyrrR.png>

Google docs doesn't include a decent curved line/connector feature so I need
to re-make it in Inkscape or something.

------
dtwwtd
Nice, I like the interactivity. I realize it would make the chart really
cluttered, but I wish there was a button to show all of the workflow arrows at
once.

~~~
div
Agree. If all the arrows could be presented in a way so that they at least
wouldn't overlap, the sheet would be printable.

------
runningdogx
Nice, but can you normalize the height of the command-name strips? They can
range from 17-19px (before +4 padding) in height, depending on the local font
setup I suspect. Cumulatively that's enough of a difference so that in an
unusual case (when they're all 19 tall, as they can be in a gentoo+chromium
setup), the Local Repository column of strips extends down and obscures the
description.

------
teyc
This is absolutely the best one. It is easy to understand the relationship
between the various repositories. Bookmarked.

------
sateesh
Very nicely done, good visualization and organization of command reference.

It suggests using a 'git pull' for pulling changes from the remote repo. 'git
pull' automaticaly merges changes to the current branch thus not giving the
user an option to review the changes that are going to happen in the current
branch. I think the better way to fetch changes from remote repo is 'git
fetch' followed by 'git merge'. Also see:
<http://longair.net/blog/2009/04/16/git-fetch-and-merge/>

------
neilalbrock
I think this could be really good as a way to explain Git to folks who maybe
haven't had the exposure to DVCS or Git itself. Version control is
surprisingly hard for some people to wrap their heads around. Nice work.

------
mkramlich
This is so good and useful and original that I recommend you try to get it
linked to from the main Git website, and from GitHub. Great job! It really
helps visualize what all the commands do, what they effect.

------
chrismanfrank
really well done. i wish i had this when i first learned git.

------
sbarg
I really like the ndpsoftware.com home page. Very cool...

------
kenjackson
I just see some colored blocks that change color on click.

------
qusiba
bazaar works well for me.

------
kevinleversee
thanks for sharing

------
joakin
Please, replace courier and leave monospaced, I have my own preferences on
fonts, and Im sure everybody else does too.

%s/courier,//g

~~~
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
Give him a break. Do you ask every website on the entire internet the same
thing? _"PG, please replace the font of comments on HN from Verdana to
DiscussionForumComment, I have my own preferences on fonts, and I'm sure
everybody else does too. "_

It's not exactly a massive amount of code being displayed. The font might have
been chosen to express a certain style of the designer. Changing the font to
default on my system even caused the layout to break because courier new
(firefox default monospace) is a lot wider than courier.

(Even though i agree that Courier isn't the best choice for
code/console/monospace, neither in terms of design or readability)

